# Floating Island?



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

A customer wants floating Island for a party which I can make but chef wants it to be "special"...I have mostly made it for buffets in a chaffing dish etc..and wanted to know if anyone had any ideas on plating ideas,garnishes etc.. maybe a raspberry or chocolate floating island just something different..thanks in advance.
pat


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd try an Australia Pavlova approach: different sliced fresh fruits on the islands (typically strawberry, pineapple, kiwi, mango, banana...that kind of thing) and a passionfruit sauce (instead of the caramel drizzle) Dust with 10x. 

Or I might try infusing the cream for the custard with espresso and make a tiramisu kind of dish. Sprinkle with toasted crushed ladyfingers, dust with chocolate, make a liquor flavored drizzle...

By plating are we talking about presentation as in a large chafer like you mentioned or individual serves? For individual, martini glasses are nice or you might look into old fashioned banana split bowls. 

April


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

April,
The floating island is going to be plated for individual servings...thanks for your ideas..I like the tiramisu idea and the martini glass..Just trying to come up with something different...thanks again.

pat


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Pat,
Is this in the very near future? It requires some thought to do something special with such a classical dessert.
pan


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

panini,
I was tonight (friday) and I did come up with help several ideas but the chef wanted no part so I just did what he wanted..I appreciate all of the input..thanks

pat


----------

